# Winter Tire size for 2018 Cruze Redline?



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well you can't put a tire for a 16" wheel on an 18" wheel, so you'll need a set of 16" wheels.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

For my winter setup my car came with 16's (LT trim) I went down to factory 15's (LS Trim) 

I ordered the steelies right from the dealer, got some decent snow tires and off I went.,

I see no reason why you could not use 15's as well.

Huge savings in money and my car runs like a champ in these cold, snowy canadian winters...


Jason


----------



## chcdcruze (Dec 9, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Well you can't put a tire for a 16" wheel on an 18" wheel, so you'll need a set of 16" wheels.


sorry, i worded my post super poorly. i mean to say that since i currently use the OEM 18" tire + rim, would it work if I were to purchase a 16" (205/55/R16) set


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, absolutely. Or, as above, even a 15" wheel/tire set would work. Probably even be a little cheaper.


----------



## chcdcruze (Dec 9, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Yes, absolutely. Or, as above, even a 15" wheel/tire set would work. Probably even be a little cheaper.


Doing some more research, i realized that the bolt pattern also had to be 5 x 105. I almost pulled the trigger on the first 205/55/R16s that i saw. 

Thank you!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Won't the speedo be effected?

Taller and skinnier are better in the snow.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> Won't the speedo be effected?
> 
> Taller and skinnier are better in the snow.


Any time you change it may be off a few km's or miles per hour....nothing to worry about I would not think. I have had snow tires/rims of all sorts since I started driving in 92' and never had an issue with cops/speeding etc etc etc....


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The 205/55R16 is only about 0.8% off from a 225/40R18, so it's pretty close (I'm real picky and like either 0.0% off, or a separate tune to correct - I'm lucky with my Volt in that 205/65R15s I run in winter match the stock 215/50R17 diameter that I run in spring/summer/fall). But for both 15 and 16" wheel/tire sizes, neither has anything that is an exact match to the 18" tire size. 15" tire sizes seem to be a bit closer at 0.4% off (plus or minus depending on the size).


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Any time you change it may be off a few km's or miles per hour....nothing to worry about I would not think. I have had snow tires/rims of all sorts since I started driving in 92' and never had an issue with cops/speeding etc etc etc....


Changing tires per original stock size. No.

Out of that parameter and yes. 18 to 16 would be a huge difference. Correct?


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> Changing tires per original stock size. No.
> 
> Out of that parameter and yes. 18 to 16 would be a huge difference. Correct?


Go to this site...









Speedometer Calibration


Speedometer calibration made easy. Use our speedometer calibration calculator to compare how fast you are traveling and your speedometer reading.




tiresize.com





It calculates the speed difference...

Hes going from 225/40/R18

To: 205/55/R16

According to the site, If you base it off of 65 Mph

The change will be: 64.46

So about half of one mile per hour difference....

Jason


----------



## TheDude (Aug 12, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> Won't the speedo be effected?
> 
> Taller and skinnier are better in the snow.


Yea Tall and skinny car skis (which is best for snow). Wide and short, car plows which is what you don’t want in winter. I lived in Maine for 15 years so I know. Also get dedicated snow tires and steelies if you want the best and safest !


----------

